# Good Show Website



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I got this link from another forum and thought it would be usefule for people starting to show and people who are showing at moment
Dog Shows:Entry forms & schedules for Championship, Open and Limit shows.


----------



## tris blu (Nov 24, 2008)

Great link..pity you have to pay a tenner though..


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

Was going to put my name up for a judge which is free for first 6 months, not happy about sharing my address though.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol they will be round to slash your tyres :001_tt1:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

briarlow said:


> Was going to put my name up for a judge which is free for first 6 months, not happy about sharing my address though.


you could try our breed forum . i don't think they charge

Canine Judges - Directory - UK & Overseas - all breeds


----------



## petowner3 (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't open this url. Is it broken?


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

Ive seen this website. Looks like a really good website apart from the money bit. But then again i suppose you get what you pay for. 
Another good website for those handlers just starting out is this Junior Handling. Dont be put off by the 'junior' but. It is for adults too.


----------

